# New "bug".



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

WTH is this now? Front two sections look like an ant. Then a long 3rd section w/a bulb type thing on the end which I think has a stinger in it,(when I smaked it it look like a bee/hornet when they're jabbing) then a long straight tail. Long antenas, and wings. 
Got ANY idea what this is. Sorry no pics.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Where did you see this?

I hope it wasn't in your house because it sounds like a termite to me! :yikes:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Google ichneumon wasps. I bet thats it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> Google ichneumon wasps. I bet thats it.


 Ahh yeah, I thinnk Firemedic's right. I read your decription about looking like an ant and having wings. But I wasn't thinking about the thin section with the bulb and tail.

John


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

jpollman said:


> Where did you see this?
> 
> I hope it wasn't in your house because it sounds like a termite to me! :yikes:


Nope, nothing like those two, which I'm familar with.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

We usually call them Blue Wasps.....if thats what you're talking about.........

See them quite often around here........sometimes in the house......:sad:

http://kozmicdreams.com/wasps.htm


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Google ichneumon wasps. I bet thats it.


Yep, you win 1st place! None of them are exactly like this one, but it says there are sooooo many that they're hard to identify by species/genus. Thanks.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> We usually call them Blue Wasps.....if thats what you're talking about.........
> 
> See them quite often around here........sometimes in the house......:sad:
> 
> http://kozmicdreams.com/wasps.htm


Nope, but I've swatted a few of those myself around here.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

eyesforever said:


> Yep, you win 1st place! None of them are exactly like this one, but it says there are sooooo many that they're hard to identify by species/genus. Thanks.


Yea, those things sure are creepy looking. Those tails give me the creeps!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Yea, those things sure are creepy looking. Those tails give me the creeps!


Weird for sure, and did you read what they do with 'em? Must have been a female, cause it sure wanted to sting.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

eyesforever said:


> Nope, but I've swatted a few of those myself around here.




There are some neat pictures in the link I posted........is it one of them in the link???


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> There are some neat pictures in the link I posted........is it one of them in the link???


Those are some truly great pics, but no thats not it.


----------

